# Fine Art or Poster Printing Services



## andromat (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi, guys! Perhaps an awkward question to ask here, but still... Are there digital art/graphics printing services on demand similar to those in t-shirt industry discussed here? Fine print quality, best of materials, framing (if applicable), appropriate packaging, sending to a customer’s address... The whole enchilada, to be concise. Any of those that you could personally recommend? Is there a resource dedicated to discussion of such services? Thanks a lot, appreciate it!


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Lulu.com is an on-demand fulfillment service that has a variety of products (books, DVDs, calenders, etc). I know they also print digital images, but I'm not sure on the sizes. You might check them out.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Maybe check out gigposters.com? I don't actually use that site, but it comes up a lot anywhere posters are discussed


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Like this:
Custom Large Poster : Create a Custom Gift of Your Own at CafePress.com!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Zazzle.com has pretty nice art poster printing services.

Also check out fotki.com


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

We have the ability to print posters or photo quality prints on our roland.. We have done this on poster paper, photo paper and it can be done on rag paper and canvas also.. You mite want to look for a good sign shop in your area that has a simalar machine.. But i will say.. its not actually cheap to have done.. thing is for a quality product that is not mass produced You will have to pay accordingly. I know on poster paper we charge from 7.50 to 10 a sq ft. and get it...


----------



## El Companero (Jan 10, 2007)

ImageKind seems to be impressive for the fine art crowd as they're a fulfillment center that also offers mounting and framing for prints. I've also heard good things about their quality as well.


----------

